# Favourite Timmies Donut?



## crooks.a (6 Oct 2010)

I personally like to get myself a Honey Cruller at every opportunity.


----------



## readytogo (6 Oct 2010)

+1 on the crueller

if not that then the triple chocolate cookie (not a donut I know but a painful vice of mine)


RTG


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (6 Oct 2010)

One more for the honey cruller, also like chocolate glazed.

But really, its a timmies donut, they are all great.


----------



## KnightShift (6 Oct 2010)

Anything maple  

Unless it's a timbit, in which case it has to be honey dipped.


----------



## FAT GORD (6 Oct 2010)

you guys are sick! Old fashion plain is the best! with a black coffee on the side.


----------



## Flap Jack (6 Oct 2010)

Vanilla Dip all the way. Can't resist those sprinkles  ;D


----------



## midget-boyd91 (6 Oct 2010)

Oh you poor poor people....


----------



## SARgirl (6 Oct 2010)

There are various doughnuts from Tim Horton's which I like and enjoy, but my absolute favourite is the 'toasted coconut' doughnut or the 'toasted coconut' Tim Bits.  Not to be confused with the fancy coconut doughnut, which has the white coconut.  The  coconut used on the toasted coconut doughnut, has been toasted to a golden brown - I was hooked the first time I tried one.  Yummy! Yummy!  Yummy!    

Another favourite:  I think it is, in December, they have their candy cane hot chocolate with whipped cream... yum.  My most enjoyed cup of their candy cane hot chocolate, was when the woman who made it, put on too much whipped cream by mistake - it was perfect. Yummy!

Now I'm craving the above mentioned, sigh.


----------



## HavokFour (6 Oct 2010)

Either Timmies needs to start selling Danish Cream's or we need more Dunk'n Donuts. I am tired of having to drive deep behind Quebec lines to get a damn donut.

Oh, and +1 for the Cruller.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (7 Oct 2010)

One good thing; Chocolate cake timibits filled with raspberry fill tastes like a bite sized black forrest cakes.


----------



## HavokFour (7 Oct 2010)

uncle-midget-Oddball said:
			
		

> One good thing; Chocolate cake timibits filled with raspberry fill tastes like a bite sized black forrest cakes.



You stop that now. You're making me hungry! 

Oh god I cannot resist it any further, time for a late night Tim's run.


----------



## Cdnleaf (7 Oct 2010)

Apple fritter. :nod:


----------



## Jammer (7 Oct 2010)

Kingston Frontenac's Donut.
Basically a vanilla with black and yellow sprinkles.


----------



## JesseWZ (7 Oct 2010)

A cinnamon sugar timbit.


----------



## Bluebulldog (7 Oct 2010)

Cdnleaf said:
			
		

> Apple fritter. :nod:



Maybe before they went to the par frozen ones, and the fritters were the size of hubcaps.

Nowdays, if I'm going to indulge in one, I go whole hog, and get a Canadian Maple....


----------



## krustyrl (7 Oct 2010)

For me it is the relatively new apple-cinnamon donut, but the cherry danish is always a secure back-up plan.!!   :nod:


"MMmmm....Doughhhhnuuuutt.!"   (Homer)


----------



## ModlrMike (7 Oct 2010)

Old fashioned sour cream, or walnut crunch.


----------



## TimBit (7 Oct 2010)

What is it with you guys? Aren`t you supposed to be patriots?  :blotto:

Canadian Maple all the way!


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Oct 2010)

Just about anyone of them is my favorite.


----------



## SevenSixTwo (7 Oct 2010)

Maple Dip!!!

That or the cream filled Maple Dip.


----------



## Task (7 Oct 2010)

Boston cream... You get more donut


----------



## Hawk (7 Oct 2010)

Carmel apple fritter!

Hawk


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Oct 2010)

Toss up between Boston Cream or Honey Crueller.


----------



## a.schamb (7 Oct 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Toss up between Boston Cream or Honey Crueller.



Ha! Same here..

Don't know if it counts as a donut or what but I like the cinnamon buns


----------



## marshall sl (7 Oct 2010)

Old fashioned plain with a Starbucks Cafe Americano. Can't stand that Tim Hortons swill!!!


----------



## HavokFour (8 Oct 2010)

marshall sl said:
			
		

> Old fashioned plain with a Starbucks Cafe Americano. Can't stand that Tim Hortons swill!!!



You have committed a great sin my friend.


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Oct 2010)

Blueberry fritter but right now, the pumpkin spice donut.   :nod:


----------



## TimBit (8 Oct 2010)

marshall sl said:
			
		

> Old fashioned plain with a Starbucks Cafe Americano. Can't stand that Tim Hortons swill!!!



Mods, can we please ban this member?


----------



## Gunner98 (8 Oct 2010)

All I will say is I miss the days when you could go in early in the morning to buy fresh baked donuts and take away a bag of day olds as well.  Anyone else remember the smell of fresh baked donuts.


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Oct 2010)

Boston creme



			
				Simian Turner said:
			
		

> All I will say is I miss the days when you could go in early in the morning to buy fresh baked donuts and take away a bag of day olds as well.  *Anyone else remember the smell of fresh baked donuts.*


Yup, but in family-run bakeries, not chains.


----------



## canada94 (8 Oct 2010)

Living in a town with 5 Timmies it seems every night im at one of them, and it seems i've eaten everything there as well.. but nothing can/ or will ever beat.. the maple dip.


----------



## Captsapper@gmail.com (8 Oct 2010)

Boston Creme, simple but effective.


----------



## FDO (8 Oct 2010)

Simian Turner said:
			
		

> All I will say is I miss the days when you could go in early in the morning to buy fresh baked donuts and take away a bag of day olds as well.  Anyone else remember the smell of fresh baked donuts.



 Man those were the days. Back when no matter what or how many I ate I still fit in my dungarees!! Now it's an apple fritter and and hour on the treadmill!


----------



## medicineman (8 Oct 2010)

Toss up between the blueberry fritter and the frosted cinammon roll...oh hell, the cinammon roll.

MM


----------



## jollyjacktar (8 Oct 2010)

They had a key lime one at one time.  It was my favorite.


----------



## lethalLemon (8 Oct 2010)

Can't go wrong with your Maple Dip; but my all-time favourite is the Apple Fritter


----------



## midget-boyd91 (8 Oct 2010)

Honestly... can this thread just be vanquished from the forums here? I come home from work after working late just to have this thread waiting to remind me of what I've been doing all day.

I bake defrost this stuff all day. Is there no decency left in this world?


----------



## trigger324 (13 Oct 2010)

The Walnut Crunch is damn good.

For those who agree, may I make this suggestion: Ask the person you are buying your next one from to nuke it for about 8 seconds.  Oh man!

You'll see what I mean...

 :nod:


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (14 Oct 2010)

Chocolate coconut donut.


----------



## Sapplicant (14 Oct 2010)

Simian Turner said:
			
		

> All I will say is I miss the days when you could go in early in the morning to buy fresh baked donuts and take away a bag of day olds as well.  Anyone else remember the smell of fresh baked donuts.




Not sure if it was the same everywhere else, but the Timmy's here used to deep-fry their doughnut when "Always Fresh" wasn't just a *BS* ad campaign. I miss that a lot. More than my childhood dog. 

Oh, and sour cream glazed takes the cake. Pretty sure they put meth, or crack, or BOTH in the glaze.


----------



## medicineman (14 Oct 2010)

trigger324 said:
			
		

> The Walnut Crunch is damn good.



Can't even look at them - a friend of mine used to buy them and then start singing the "Mr Henky Song" from South Park...I want to hurl everytime I see the things now.

MM


----------



## Sapplicant (14 Oct 2010)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Can't even look at them - a friend of mine used to by them and then start singing the "Mr Henky Song" from South Park...I want to hurl everytime I see the things now.



Well, looks like I won't be eating anymore of those either. Not that I was drooling over them before, but now they don't even have a snowball's chance. :rofl:


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (14 Oct 2010)

Anything with chocolate.


----------



## OldSolduer (14 Oct 2010)

Ignatius J. Reilly said:
			
		

> Anything with chocolate.



I like you already. We'll be watching you. ;D


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (14 Oct 2010)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I like you already. We'll be watching you. ;D


Cheers! 
Had a double chocolate this morning, good stuff indeed!


----------



## HavokFour (14 Oct 2010)

My dog just ate _6_ crullers right under my nose. I'm not sure how to feel about this.


----------



## medicineman (15 Oct 2010)

Torqued?  Like calling the vet?  Both?

MM


----------



## NSDreamer (15 Oct 2010)

Jealous?  ;D


----------



## SARgirl (19 Oct 2010)

Slightly off topic.... 

While on the topic of doughnuts... 

This is a new one, I have not heard this one before:
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Sexy%20Donut

I'm-a-thinking this one is a thumbs down.


----------



## canada94 (19 Oct 2010)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> My dog just ate _6_ crullers right under my nose. I'm not sure how to feel about this.



You should consider getting some pay back, maybe no walks for a week? haha


----------



## HavokFour (19 Oct 2010)

canada94 said:
			
		

> You should consider getting some pay back, maybe no walks for a week? haha



Bit of an update. I took the little donut ninja on my weekend run... all 10kms of it.


----------



## dhp_902 (19 Oct 2010)

Not to get emotional on everyone , But my cousin left for Afghanistan for the second time.. And the whole family was worried. First communication with my cousin me made sure to let me know. 25 dollars Timmy's money when you arrive. God love our country!  They know the best way to a mans heart is his stomach! .. I'm sure they've done studies ! Ha cruller all the way tho !


----------



## AgentSmith (19 Oct 2010)

I like either the Honey Dipped or the Chocolate dipped


----------



## dhp_902 (20 Oct 2010)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> Bit of an update. I took the little donut ninja on my weekend run... all 10kms of it.



I had quite the good laugh after reading that , Kinda got to thinking wonder what happens to your kids if they don't do they're chores ha ha


----------



## marshall sl (20 Oct 2010)

Crispy Creme is better..Starbucks coffee all the way


----------



## dhp_902 (20 Oct 2010)

marshall sl said:
			
		

> Crispy Creme is better..Starbucks coffee all the way



Not a coffee fan .. but i do fancy that peach drink they do have! Timmys of coarse.


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (20 Oct 2010)

I'm sorry if this is a bit harsch:
but, Starbucks is an evil cult.


----------



## marshall sl (20 Oct 2010)

so is hortons


----------



## midget-boyd91 (20 Oct 2010)

Hope nobody liked the muffins though... because in a very short time they will all be changing in a very craptacular way, and half of them discontinued.... *gasp*


----------



## SARgirl (21 Oct 2010)

uncle-midget-Oddball said:
			
		

> Hope nobody liked the muffins though... because in a very short time they will all be changing in a very craptacular way, and half of them discontinued.... *gasp*


I like the raisin bran muffins and the tea biscuits are good too.  

Is there a list on the www which lists the changes?  I couldn't find anything on their website or the www about it.  If not, no biggie, I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## crooks.a (21 Oct 2010)

uncle-midget-Oddball said:
			
		

> Hope nobody liked the muffins though... because in a very short time they will all be changing in a very craptacular way, and half of them discontinued.... *gasp*


I've only had the blueberry muffins. They are delicious though, so I hope they stay.


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (21 Oct 2010)

I have grown fond of their buttered toasted bagels, a filling snack to go with a coffee when breakfast was not substantial.


----------



## SARgirl (21 Oct 2010)

Oh No a Canadian said:
			
		

> I have grown fond of their buttered toasted bagels, a filling snack to go with a coffee when breakfast was not substantial.


I'm all for their Everything Bagel.  There are several bagels from Timmies I haven't tried yet, which I would like to try.

I'm going to end up at Timmies some time this weekend, I just know it.


----------



## Journeyman (21 Oct 2010)

SARgirl said:
			
		

> I'm all for their Everything Bagel.


Then go for the toasted Everything Bagel, with herb & garlic cream cheese, and a slice of tomato (the tomato is well worth the 30 cents or whatever they charge, and the herb & garlic keeps vampires at bay....so far   )


----------



## SARgirl (21 Oct 2010)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Then go for the toasted Everything Bagel, with herb & garlic cream cheese, and a slice of tomato (the tomato is well worth the 30 cents or whatever they charge, and the herb & garlic keeps vampires at bay....so far   )


Yummy.  I hadn't thought of that combination.  Thank you for the suggestion- sounds great.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (21 Oct 2010)

SARgirl said:
			
		

> Is there a list on the www which lists the changes?  I couldn't find anything on their website or the www about it.  If not, no biggie, I'll find out soon enough.



I've got the list at work, don't think the rasin bran made the cut. Not 100% about that though.


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (21 Oct 2010)

marshall sl said:
			
		

> so is hortons



Agreed. However, I would posit it is a question of degree. Rather a middle brow such as Horton's than a yuppie upscale hype such a Starbucks.
I pine for the old mom & pop style coffee shops, where the coffee was piping hot, the doughnuts not quite so stale, and a more than a few conversations worth engaging.


----------



## SARgirl (24 Oct 2010)

Tim Hortons coming to Iqaluit 
http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/cbc/101021/canada/canada_north_iqaluit_tim_hortons


----------

